# E-Bike theme music



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

I have a confession to make. Every time I see someone ride by on an e-bike, peddling not nearly hard enough for their speed, I hear the music from The Wizard of Oz when the wicked witch is on her bike.






Just sayin'.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

Dunno....picturing something more like Nickleback.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)




----------



## DoctorJD (Jan 15, 2004)

"My Little Pony" theme song.


----------



## Zebra S.A. (Aug 6, 2021)

Why, the Electric Horseman' soundtrack, of course!


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Wrong. Knight Rider theme. As sung by Fry from Futurama.

da nuh, da nuh, da nuh..... duh duh.....duh duh..... da nuh, da nuh, da nuh.... duh duh .... duh duh....

At least that's what I'm singing in my head when I'm passing you on my ebike not working nearly hard enough.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

What if the ebiker is fake pedaling and moving from side to side acting like their putting effort into pedaling?
And they have hidden a rear hub motor behind some rear pannier bags where the battery and controller hide.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

I have to say I haven’t seen one of those yet on the rough trails


----------



## SkiTalk'er (Jun 26, 2021)

This is why eMTB'ers get a bad rap.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Whiterabbitt said:


> I have to say I haven't seen one of those yet on the rough trails


An ebike? Where are you riding where ebikes aren't everywhere?


----------



## Rider51 (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## underblu (Aug 24, 2021)

Here's the theme song for the non assisted pedal bike riders. 





The winey folk crybabies we're all up in arms about "going electric". And that was nothing compared to what was to come















I play both But prefer electric. Maybe one day I'll have an non assisted bike to go along with my ebike(s). Afaic being a "purist" is just another word for intolerant hater.


----------



## bikeranzin (Oct 2, 2018)

I used RapPad: Write and Share Lyrics Online to generate a theme song for e-bikers. This is what I got:

_Blood everywhere and my bike was stolen.
See me as blasphemous for i don't need them
Even ice, i , c , e
And losin all his money
I l-o-v-e the thc, w-double-e-d, either n-a-m-e doesnt matter to me,
And i don't know why you sucker n****s can't see
//moo$e verse 2 [ignore this]
See, i'm just trying to focus
E= eater and mc's beware
Woah there, woah there
It all started when my mother took my bike away
Like michael jackson, how you do me this way
I will never quit 'til the day that i d to the i to the e
That flies me to places, with spaceships, that don't need money
Now i can draw your face up pretty
I'm offended that i'm in group e
_


----------

